# Artem "Loop-less" Sailcloth Strap Review



## kritameth

In this write-up I'll be sharing my personal experience with the strap after owning it for a little over 2 weeks, in hope it will be of some help to those considering these straps. For a more thorough dive and more pictures I will refer you to a most excellent review by Fratello, Watch Strap Review 57 — Artem Sailcloth Loop-Less Strap On The Omega Speedmaster.

If you’ve seen me around you may have seen pictures of my watches on Artem sailcloth straps before. It’s no secret I am a big fan of my Artem straps. I was first introduced to Artem a little over a year ago, when I was in the market for a new set of straps for my Blancpain Bathyscaphe to replace the OEM sailcloth. Some of you may recall, the Artem fared quite favorably against the OEM BP sailcloth, Artem Sailcloth Strap Review & Comparison Against.... I truly believe they’ve hit a homerun with these straps, because no matter how many other straps I’ve tried since I always find myself coming back to the Artem time and time again. Not only does it look the part – equally at home at the beach as under a shirt cuff at the office – the fit and finish is superb, and it’s as comfortable as it is rugged; I’ve had mine for a little over a year now, during which time I’ve worn it hard for several months, and it remains practically indistinguishable from new. They've been on my radar ever since, and it wasn’t long before I began equipping my other watches with them.









That said, something that’s been highly requested by the community, myself included, is a version that resembles Omega deployant straps, i.e. a loop-less/minder-less execution where the excess strap is neatly hidden underneath itself. It’s a look I’ve been after ever since I saw a press photo of the 3861 Speedmaster on OEM Cordura strap. After much anticipation, it’s finally here, Artem “loop-less” sailcloth straps!

As with their traditional sailcloth straps, the upper surface of the strap is made from a synthetic material that resembles sailcloth (the same way Blancpain does theirs, as true sailcloth is quite a coarse material), while the underside is lined with leather that’s been coated with a layer of natural caoutchouc rubber for all-day comfort. Additionally, the "loop-less" strap has been updated with a sewn-in silicone gusset strip around the holes to improve longevity, a very neat touch. The choice of materials means the strap is completely water and sweat friendly, making it the perfect companion for my trip to Thailand later this year. Of course, as we’ve come to expect from Artem, the fit and finish is outstanding, with perfectly cut holes and beautiful stitching all-around.

Something that really surprised me was, straight out the box it felt even more supple than my previous Artem sailcloth straps, which were already plenty supple to begin with. There was no material break-in period at all with this. Adjusting the fit is accomplished by squeezing the sides of the strap, clearing it over the left and right tabs on the clasp, relocating the post to the desired hole, then simply tucking the strap back-in underneath the tabs. Once on the wrist it felt immediately familiar, like a well-worn pair of raw denim, and very comfortable, as I'd expected. But what I didn't know to expect was how different it'd really be - given that at its core it's still the same sailcloth strap - but I was in for a pleasant surprise. It's hard to me to put into words how much the "loop-less" design revolutionized the 'Artem experience' for me, so I'll just share some pictures.

I've been wearing it on different watches over the past weeks, but I think it looks sensational on the SMP.
















The strap is designed to mate to an Omega-style deployant clasp, which feeds the excess tail underneath, rendering traditional keepers a thing of the past. I have mine on Artem’s SS Omega-style deployant, which is a thing of beauty in its own right; it's well-made, closes with a satisfying snap, and IMO compares favorably to the Omega OEM deployant on my DSotM Apollo 8, considering that the OEM unit cost an arm and a leg.









There's not much more I can say, except that I am beyond pleased with this new release from Artem, if that isn't yet redundantly obvious by now. I’m thrilled that this release addressed the only two very minor gripes I had with the regular version (which I touched on under the "Moans and Niggles" section in the aforementioned comparison write-up), by doing away with keepers entirely and utilizing one of the best clasp designs currently in the market. The strap is currently only offered in 20mm (tapering to 18mm at the clasp). There are currently three stitching colors available, black, which is what I have, grey, and white. On my 7 1/8" wrist I am on the second innermost hole position, so by my rough estimation this standard length should accommodate wrists of around 6 3/4" to over 8", depending on the lug-to-lug of the watch. About the only 'nitpick' I can say is, I hope Artem continues to offer this in more sizes in the future, I would love a 21mm version for my DSotM Apollo 8!


----------



## singularityseven

Thanks for the review! I've been thinking of picking one of these up, and will likely get one after reading your thoughts. My regular Artem 20mm is one of my most used straps.


----------



## jakesky

Great, another strap I’ve got to order. Thanks a bunch Kritameth.


----------



## justplainlawr

Thanks for your review! How do you find it fits the 21mm of your DSotM? 

I emailed Artem recently and they replied that do have plans for a 21mm variant for the loopless design, would love one for my incoming Speedy.


----------



## nk.technical

Great review, I recently ordered a normal Artem strap. I suppose if I like it enough, I'll probably buy one of these eventually as well!


----------



## jkpa

Thanks again for a great Artem review. I may pick this up for the Speedy.


----------



## kritameth

singularityseven said:


> Thanks for the review! I've been thinking of picking one of these up, and will likely get one after reading your thoughts. My regular Artem 20mm is one of my most used straps.


Absolutely. I hope you do; any excuse for more of your wonderful video reviews!  I'll have to pick up one of their 22mm in the near future; Artem straps have now been such a big part of so many of my other watches it feels weird not to have one for the Pelagos. 



jakesky said:


> Great, another strap I’ve got to order. Thanks a bunch Kritameth.






justplainlawr said:


> Thanks for your review! How do you find it fits the 21mm of your DSotM?
> 
> I emailed Artem recently and they replied that do have plans for a 21mm variant for the loopless design, would love one for my incoming Speedy.


Thank you for sharing that info! On the DSotM there's a very slight gap at the lugs, naturally, but not bad. Congrats in advance on the incoming Speedy! Which model, if you don't mind me asking? 



nk.technical said:


> Great review, I recently ordered a normal Artem strap. I suppose if I like it enough, I'll probably buy one of these eventually as well!


Thank you @nk.technical. Would be curious to hear your thoughts on the strap! 



jkpa said:


> Thanks again for a great Artem review. I may pick this up for the Speedy.


My pleasure! As awesome as they look on BP FF, I think these look perfectly at home on Speedy. I really hope a 21mm loop-less is in the works, would absolutely love to get one for my Apollo 8.


----------



## Wahoo98

Very helpful, thank you. My wrist is between 6 1/2 and 6 3/4” so not sure it would work. Would appreciate any info if others with smaller wrists have tried it. Thanks again.


----------



## Munkie Magik

Nice review, @kritameth 

The new design looks great and that deployant clasp also looks to be finished superbly.

I’ve been mulling over one of Artem’s original straps (w/grey stitch) and one of their FF style deployant clasps.

I’ve been holding off as I need another strap like I need a hole in my head, but I think you may have just gone and pushed me over the edge there with those snaps!


----------



## rokman

Nice review and strap, but it's high time they make a dark blue one. it would look smashing on your smp


----------



## Nokie

Great review Krit. 

Looks very well made and comfortable. Love the deployant clasp as well. 

Also it fits your watch very nicely.

Good job!


----------



## EODArmy

Great review. I put one on my Sinn 358 Diapal and love it. I have the bracelet but this has become my most worn combo. The strap is very comfortable and the deployment clasp is outstanding.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Nice review! Got a 23mm for my Navitimer8 just yesterday. Looks good imo.


----------



## kritameth

Munkie Magik said:


> Nice review, @kritameth
> 
> The new design looks great and that deployant clasp also looks to be finished superbly.
> 
> I’ve been mulling over one of Artem’s original straps (w/grey stitch) and one of their FF style deployant clasps.
> 
> I’ve been holding off as I need another strap like I need a hole in my head, but I think you may have just gone and pushed me over the edge there with those snaps!


Thank you @Munkie Magik! What watch are you considering it for? I'm in the same boat, but I still want one for my Pelagos. 😅 



rokman said:


> Nice review and strap, but it's high time they make a dark blue one. it would look smashing on your smp


Looks like Artem heard you loud and clear, because they just dropped two navy blue versions! Looks absolutely amazing, I would think they'll be available in more sizes soon. I can also see more colors in the future. 


















Nokie said:


> Great review Krit.
> 
> Looks very well made and comfortable. Love the deployant clasp as well.
> 
> Also it fits your watch very nicely.
> 
> Good job!


Thank you for the kind words @Nokie! 



EODArmy said:


> Great review. I put one on my Sinn 358 Diapal and love it. I have the bracelet but this has become my most worn combo. The strap is very comfortable and the deployment clasp is outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 16396622


Great pairing @EODArmy, looks fantastic! If I still had my 356 it would be going on an Artem for sure. 



ThaWatcher said:


> Nice review! Got a 23mm for my Navitimer8 just yesterday. Looks good imo.
> View attachment 16402042
> View attachment 16402044
> View attachment 16402045


Looks absolutely superb, @ThaWatcher!


----------



## Munkie Magik

kritameth said:


> Thank you @Munkie Magik! What watch are you considering it for? I'm in the same boat, but I still want one for my Pelagos. 😅


Well, I went and did it last Friday after your latest review on their straps, @kritameth! Should be arriving here in London tm or Thursday 🥳.

I ended up going with the black stitch for the first one as I suspect others will follows shortly. Was thinking grey, but ended up going black Picked it up primarily for the CW C65 GMT I recently picked up.


----------



## kritameth

Munkie Magik said:


> Well, I went and did it last Friday after your latest review on their straps, @kritameth! Should be arriving here in London tm or Thursday 🥳.
> 
> I ended up going with the black stitch for the first one as I suspect others will follows shortly. Was thinking grey, but ended up going black Picked it up primarily for the CW C65 GMT I recently picked up.
> 
> View attachment 16407540


Oh man, guilty as charged! 😅 That's very exciting! Can't go wrong with black stitching, it's my favorite personally, and should complement the C65 to a tee; looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Bonzodog

Great write up,on the strength of this I have a blue sailcloth inbound .


----------



## Masterbetatesta

I replaced the OEM black leather with this on my De Ville and I’m in love. I wanted to wear it more often and the FL heat was not agreeing with the leather.

Link


----------



## kritameth

Bonzodog said:


> Great write up,on the strength of this I have a blue sailcloth inbound .


Thank you @Bonzodog, and looking forward to seeing it! 



Masterbetatesta said:


> I replaced the OEM black leather with this on my De Ville and I’m in love. I wanted to wear it more often and the FL heat was not agreeing with the leather.
> 
> Link


Looks awesome!


----------



## Bonzodog

First impressions are good,the buckle sticks out at an angle tho.I’ve fitted a cheepo deployant but will spring for a Strapcode or Artem in the next few days


----------



## kritameth

Bonzodog said:


> First impressions are good,the buckle sticks out at an angle tho.I’ve fitted a cheepo deployant but will spring for a Strapcode or Artem in the next few days
> View attachment 16438768


Looks fantastic @Bonzodog! Great choice on the white stitching for the S300, beautiful pairing.


----------



## MisterMark

Great review - thank you! 

I'm planning to order an Artem strap for my 6.75" wrist and having a hard time deciding on which combo to get:

1) Classic strap with a tang buckle. This is by far cheapest and should fit my wrist well. However I've seen a lot of complaints about the tang buckle sticking out...

2) Loopless strap. This clearly appears to be the nicest option, but it's expensive, and given my 6.75" wrist I will be right on the edge size-wise (will maybe fit shorter lug-to-lug watches but not others).

3) Classic strap with RM-style clasp. This may be my best option but it feels like I'm just getting a "lesser version" of the loopless option and still paying quite a bit...

I realize there's no right and wrong here but would love opinions on this... E.g. would it make sense to wait and see if they release a shorter loopless or is the RM-style classic close enough in comfort/looks?

Many thanks!


----------



## Masterbetatesta

For your reference, I'm on the 3rd to last hole with my 7.5 inch wrists and there are 4 holes for those with bigger wrists but only 2 more for smaller wrists. Doesn't make sense but I don't mind, it hides the reinforced section of the strap underneath.

This is on an Omega De Ville Hour Vision 41mm

Link here:


http://imgur.com/a/u3SzNww


----------



## MisterMark

Masterbetatesta said:


> For your reference, I'm on the 3rd to last hole with my 7.5 inch wrists and there are 4 holes for those with bigger wrists but only 2 more for smaller wrists. Doesn't make sense but I don't mind, it hides the reinforced section of the strap underneath.
> 
> This is on an Omega De Ville Hour Vision 41mm
> 
> Link here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/u3SzNww
> 
> 
> View attachment 16444496


Thanks that's very helpful - I'd be cutting it too close with my wrist size given the relatively high cost of this strap.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

I measured the distance between the hole I'm on and the last hole and it looks like it's about 3/4 of an inch. You may be ok on the last hole. I like to wear the strap with me being able to fit my index finger inside, I'm not sure if you do the same.


----------



## MisterMark

Masterbetatesta said:


> I measured the distance between the hole I'm on and the last hole and it looks like it's about 3/4 of an inch. You may be ok on the last hole. I like to wear the strap with me being able to fit my index finger inside, I'm not sure if you do the same.


Thanks so much - that's very nice of you and great to know. Yes, I like to fit my straps the same way, so there's a decent chance I'd be fine on the last hole then.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

Just be aware that fit may change depending on the watch. Also I'm using the OEM deployant buckle from the Hour Vision, if you're going to use the Artem clasp, Ive seen pictures and it's slightly different and may affect sizing as well. I believe the Hour Vision has a 49.7mm lug to lug measurement, so you can compare that to the watch head you're planning on putting it on.


----------



## Xaltotun

According to their sizing guide, I understand their regular size are unfortunately too small for 8" wrists  ... And I don't see XL? Bummer....


----------



## Masterbetatesta

I'm pretty sure there was more than half an inch of room for the extra holes, since it's 3/4 of an inch to move 2 holes smaller.


----------



## Bonzodog

Xaltotun said:


> According to their sizing guide, I understand their regular size are unfortunately too small for 8" wrists  ... And I don't see XL? Bummer....


I went for the xl buckle version plus deployant ,coupled to Bremont s300 .It fits just fine.Smaller watches might be a problem tho.


----------



## Bonzodog

Quick update from me,I coupled the Artem strap with Artem Omega style clasp.As stated on Artem site there is some movement due to not being loopless strap,solved this by squashing a small length of pvc tube over the pin.Pictures show Strapcode on left ,Artem on right.Both straps are a nice fit on my eight inch wrist.















M


----------



## sopapillas

Echoing everyone else, great review! It’s interesting that you found it more supple. The original strap was already incredibly supple, but it did require a slight break-in before conforming to my wrist, which it does wonderfully now.








The new blue version looks like an excellent fit for my BB GMT…


----------



## jllphan

Thanks for your review. Conceptually, i love the idea of a sailcloth strap for a number of watches i own, but have yet to find one I like. Perhaps I just did.


----------



## TechBacon

Did you buy the standard size for your ~7" wrist? I am 6.5" too and it seems that's the right size per their website but they do have a smaller size now that maxes at 6.5" so I'm wondering which is best for Loopless...


----------



## TechBacon

@*kritameth*


----------



## MmmBacon

I’m a big fan of the Artem. Only minor gripes is I wish the clasp was a little longer similar to the omega, if it was I think it’d match Omega in comfort (it’s real close). And the clasp can stick a bit, not nearly as smooth as the omega. These are pretty minor and I can happily live with it considering the look and comfort of the Artem.


----------



## Deadheadz1

Recently received 2 Artem straps. They are great. Love them so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

